# Ego Twist Vv Battery



## Hein510 (26/2/14)

Anybody know how low on Ohms you can run a Ego Twist VV battery before protection kicks in?


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Anybody know how low on Ohms you can run a Ego Twist VV battery before protection kicks in?



IIRC you can safely go as low as 1.5ohms on an ego.


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Anybody know how low on Ohms you can run a Ego Twist VV battery before protection kicks in?


I have gone down to 1.3 ohms then the coil settled to 1.2 ohms and would not fire. I found everything got to hot that low down anyway so I keep my evod/PT coils at 1.8-2.0 ohms.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------

